# Amazing! bass fishing in Cleveland!



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Caught a whole mess of bucketmouths yesterday. the End


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

You are the best......the end


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

easy on the sarcasm. they were all dinks. but it was the most largemouth i have ever seen in an area and definitely the biggest i have seen. PM me if you want info. dont know how long they will be in there


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I figured my response was what you were looking for with a post like that!! Fishing from a boat or from shore??


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

shore with minnows and a floating rapala


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Breakwalls or marinas??


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

iN THE mARINA


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm liking this post.

East or west??


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I saw an small old Mexican man down at Edgewater last Sunday pulling a few Bass on Nightcrawlers. I stopped by to do a little work on my boat and drove by the ramps when I left. I usually don't see alot of catching going on around the Edgewater Marina, but this little man on a bucket was doing pretty good!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I've caught LM there, but it's always loaded with rock bass.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is interesting! What time of day were you there? What depth? What kind of retrieve were you using? Where exactly were you? Did they taste good?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Aw, c'mon. I wanted to see if I could guess the spot in four questions or less!


Was down at Whiskey checking on the boat yesterday. Saw an _absolutely huge_ largemouth hanging in the shallows trying to warm up. He looked rough and sluggish, but he must have went 6-8#!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

went down there yesterday not expecting anything. caught a nice 2#LM. my buddy who is all of a sudden a bass pro hooked up with 4 all above a pound and a half in 20 minutes!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was down there today. Great spot!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

you for real? any size?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

You expect him to actually give you his fishing report? lol He said it was "a great spot", that's about the same info you gave!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

No I dont but there are some sarcastic people on this site. IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just talked to my buddy and he said he is there. Killing them!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Who's your buddy? Mabey I saw him? I was down there today killing some time after work. I had no idea fishing was that good around the Edgewater ramps! I'm sure it's not always like that, but for today at least the fishing was GOOD!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Saw a guy there today who said he has been catching walleye every night off the rocks by the marina


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

where were you at? I was down there for a little bit. not much luck but saw this girl catching a bunch of little bass on a worm. not to sound ignorant but are some of those bass spotted bass or are they the same as regular largemouth


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I saw that girl, she was hammering them there for a bit. All I've seen caught are Largemouth. I only got to fish for a little while, boat organazation took up most of my time. Most of the time spent fishing was near the ramps and coutesy dock, only spent a few minutes on the wall.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I read somewhere that there is a difference in the eyes?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Parmabass! You ever fish that private lake in parma? thats all i think of when i see your name


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

I dont think there are spots in Erie, never heard of it anyway. Spotted bass look very similar to LM, the easiest way to tell the difference is the corner of the mouth extends behind the eye on a LM, it is in front of the eye on a spot.


----------



## LASTCAST (Apr 12, 2009)

looking for good bass spot. right now i fish at edgewater so far 30 bass in about two weeks. not all that big but some put up a good fight.


----------

